# Lost GoPro



## ScottM (Jun 24, 2010)

Not sure this forum gets many eyeballs, but I lost my Go Pro at Nugget Falls (Dillon Falls) on the Rogue yesterday afternoon after flipping on the second hole. There was a pretty large Orange Torpedo group there at the time, so maybe....

That was my first time running a class IV in an IK, so the footage is important to me!

Reward for its' return!

- Scott


----------

